
GitHub Desktop 2.3 removes obstacles to help you be more productive - i_am_not_elon
https://github.blog/2020-01-29-github-desktop-2-3-removes-obstacles-to-help-you-be-more-productive/
======
kavapebumazh
> Now when you recommend GitHub Desktop to a budding developer, they’ll be
> able to avoid common pitfalls when starting and they won’t need to worry
> about the difference between a cloned repository and a forked repository.

Awesome!

